# Galaxy nVidia GeForce 9600GT card won't show GPU usage/load



## Naki (Mar 26, 2014)

Asking on behalf of another person.
---->
For about 2 years, I was using Windows Vista and GPU-Z worked fine. About 2-3 days ago I installed Windows 7 Pro 32-bit and now GPU-Z won't show GPU load, memory load, video engine load!?
I tried various GeForce driver versions, including latest ones, but it is the same - GPU-Z shows nothing.
My videocard is Galaxy GeForce 9600GT 1GB DDR3.
Mobo and CPU: ASUS M2N-E + AMD ATHLON64 X2 5000+
GPU-Z version: 0.7.7, but tried older ones too.

Why does this happen? In Vista I had no such issues. Attaching a screenshot made during video playback (1080p video) using SplashPRO Player. GPU-Z used to show 40-45% load in such cases, now nothing?

Note: GPU Shark, AIDA64 and MSI Afterburner also fail the same way, showing 0% load.


----------



## Naki (Mar 27, 2014)

No reply? Are you guys on vacation or something?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

Naki said:


> No reply? Are you guys on vacation or something?


 
Be patient, somebody who know's about this stuff will come along eventually.

@W1zzard


----------



## Naki (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks. Was kind of strange seeing over 60 views, and zero replies.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 27, 2014)

Are you sure that is selected show current reading in the gpu load options?


----------



## Naki (Mar 27, 2014)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Are you sure that is selected show current reading in the gpu load options?


Since the person who has the problem says GPU Shark, AIDA64 and another program also ALL show 0%, I don't see how that is relevant. Also, if some other setting was chosen, it would appear on the screenshot, and you can see it does not.

Also, from the screenshot given you can easily see that the graph/chart shows no readings for these values, but shows them for others.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 27, 2014)

Naki said:


> Since the person who has the problem says GPU Shark, AIDA64 and another program also ALL show 0%, I don't see how that is relevant. Also, if some other setting was chosen, it would appear on the screenshot, and you can see it does not.
> 
> Also, from the screenshot given you can easily see that the graph/chart shows no readings for these values, but shows them for others.


ok but are you tried the card on your other pc?


----------



## Naki (Mar 27, 2014)

Downgrading to Vista fixes the issue. He tried that now and Vista is fine.
Any idea why Windows 7 won't work?
Games/3D testing apps/video players/etc all run fine, even on Windows 7. It is just the readings that don't show.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2014)

If all the other programs aren't showing anything either, then there is an underlying cause that is beyond GPU-Z's control.

My guess is the Windows 7 drivers don't report those readings properly for the card, and there probably isn't a fix for this.

The only thing I can suggest is that he install the latest drivers and make sure to check the "Clean Install" option to get rid of as much of the old drivers as possible.  It could be that the original driver Windows loaded when he installed Win7 might be affecting things.

Also, why did he go with Win7 32-bit?  That is kind of an odd choice at this point, and from what I've heard the 32-bit Win7 nVidia drivers are more flaky than the 64-bit ones because nVidia doesn't put as much time and testing into the 32-bit platform anymore because hardly anyone uses it.  Is it possible to try Win7 64-bit instead?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2014)

I have no input other than "it should work"

Can you check if an older NVIDIA driver version works?


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Mar 29, 2014)

Naki said:


> ---->
> For about 2 years, I was using Windows Vista and GPU-Z worked fine. About 2-3 days ago I installed Windows 7 Pro 32-bit and now GPU-Z won't show GPU load, memory load, video engine load!?
> [...]


An nVidia card on an AMD motherboard/CPU LOL? Just kidding, it's no issue.

On a serious note: Your Win 7 is fully updated, including VC redists, .Net Framework etc?

EDIT:  Asus support doesn't know of Win 7 in combination with this very old board.
Maybe you're having a compatibility issue. Hard to imagine though... I have Win 7 (x64)  running on a board that age.

I'd check all (critical and recommended) Windows Updates.


----------

